# First pics I've ever posted



## RogerH (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope the pictures posted-as I said this is my first attempt at posting pics.

I am building inventory for an upcoming holiday show, and these are a couple of about 40 pens I've done this month.  

First one is a Triton fountain with a blue and purple El Mostro amalgum mutt blank.  I don't care for the name of his his blanks-but I love how they turn, and their final appearance.  They always work for me.

The second and third ones are a Nouveu Septre fountain from PSI in an amboyna burl.  I think it came out well too.

I would appreciate comments and criticism.

Roger


----------



## glycerine (Oct 26, 2011)

Those look great!  Although the first doesn't look like a Triton...


----------



## MarkD (Oct 26, 2011)

Great looking pens! Great photography also!


----------



## RogerH (Oct 26, 2011)

You know, as soon as I posted I realized my mistake.  It is  Jr. Gent.  Thx for catching my mistake too.  

Thx for the compliments.  Have to give credit to my adult son for the photography-BHerdrich- who is a member here too-he did the photos.  I was lucky to be able to figure out how to post them !!


----------

